# Thoughts on 70/30 sanding sealer to lacquer thinner



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thoughts on 70/30 sanding sealer to lacquer thinner. I believe it was this thread that I saw that ratio or something similar to seal wood nicely. I have been thinning my sanding sealer with lacquer thinner by eye for awhile. I assume the idea is the thinner will help the sealer penetrate deeper and dry faster.

Thanks for your thoughts,

MS


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone with experience in this matter think it is sufficient to soak baits for an hour in the above mix? Will it seal them well enough? Always trying to improve my process.

Thanks,

MS


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I use 100% sanding sealer and soak overnight. This works fine, but if there is a quicker method I would like to hear it too.


----------

